# Flying Merkel Vintage Bicycle



## catfish (Apr 5, 2015)

Who is going to hit this one.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Vin...286?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa6b18656


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 5, 2015)

Very incomplete only real miami/merkel part is the frame 

Nick


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 5, 2015)

Fools gold


----------



## catfish (Apr 5, 2015)

Wheeled Relics said:


> Fools gold




Yea. My guess is no one will bid......


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 5, 2015)

Its a nice bike but I know how hard it is to build up a miami frame. Almost impossible. The frame is quite damaged and beat up. Good luck to who ever takes on this project and may the bike gods be on your side.

Nick.


----------



## jkent (Apr 5, 2015)

looks like it's been beat with an ugly stick.
jkent


----------



## aasmitty757 (Apr 5, 2015)

$400 shipping from Australia.


----------



## catfish (Apr 5, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> Its a nice bike but I know how hard it is to build up a miami frame. Almost impossible. The frame is quite damaged and beat up. Good luck to who ever takes on this project and may the bike gods be on your side.
> 
> Nick.




It is Easter. Maybe it will get resurrected.....


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 5, 2015)

good luck to who ever bought it.

Nick.


----------

